# Loc-Tite



## Sky (Jan 9, 2006)

My son bought new bindings at a local board shop.  Thier tech used Loc-Tite on the mounting hardware.

My son got about 50' down his first run @ Killington and the binding snapped.  It looked like someone put a blow torch to the plastic...all melted.

ALSO....it's a foam core board...and according to the K tech...the board's core would also be compromised (it looks a bit "rasied" around the mounting holes).

I will withold the local shop's name as they indicated (when I called from Killington  :argue: as I was arranging for my son to demo a board since K's rentals were errraahhhhh....inferior) that they would "take care of it".  If the local shop does the right thing   (new bindings, new board)...I'll be happy to continue promoting them (with my continued  business and recommendations).  If they don't do the right thing  :angry: ...they'll wish they did.


----------



## Phildozer (Jan 9, 2006)

That's what he gets for not buying skis.

As my nephew says, "Only old people ski, Uncle Phil."


----------



## Talisman (Jan 9, 2006)

Lock-Tite makes a wide range of anaerobic thread locking compunds to fit a vast array of situations and most involve metal to metal contact.  You may want to ask about what was considered when the thread locking compound was chosen.


----------



## skibum (Jan 9, 2006)

They should have known better. Not sure of other companies, but Burton literature has multiple warnings about loc-tite "eating" plastic.


----------



## Sky (Jan 9, 2006)

skibum said:
			
		

> They should have known better. Not sure of other companies, but Burton literature has multiple warnings about loc-tite "eating" plastic.



When I spoke to the manager...he said, "You're not supposed touse loc-tite on bindings."

I said "I didn't.  Check your files and see who the tech was who sold us the board, he mounted them."  Sure enough...they recognized the guy and hopefully checked to see who else he "pimped".


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 9, 2006)

Sky521 said:
			
		

> When I spoke to the manager...he said, "You're not supposed touse loc-tite on bindings."
> 
> I said "I didn't.  Check your files and see who the tech was who sold us the board, he mounted them."  Sure enough...they recognized the guy and hopefully checked to see who else he "pimped".



If they don't do the right thing, they're crazy.  (or mad whack as those crazy kids say these days...they still say that, right?)


----------



## Sky (Jan 10, 2006)

HEH!  What kids say...it's all clicks and whistles to me (Thanks you Aquateen Hunger Force).

Looks like we will be visitng the business very soon.  We've done a good amount of business with these folks over the years.  I suspect we will be treated well...and I'll be happy to continue promoting their business.

Trust me...you will hear about it one way or the other.


----------



## Sky (Jan 16, 2006)

UPDATE:  I had the boy call the place Friday to say we'd be in over the weekend.  He really wanted to participate/control the event as "practive" for life.  Good debater, 6'5", buff.  This was an excellent opportunity for "practice".

So I loaded him with alternatives and what his bottom line should be, what their bottom line might be....and what our best and final would be.

It got more testy thn it probably had to.  The board shop is run by young men not much older than my son.  The reason it got hotter than it needed to is the apparent "defensive" position the shop took.  "We don't even keep loc-tite in the store".  "Bring your stuff in and we'll see what happened".

My son's response was direct, "WHat happened is, you guys mounted bindings onto my board, the bindings melted and the melting compromised my board".

It didn't get much better from there according to my son's playback.

So we took the board and bindings (and boots anticipating "replacement" on the spot).  

The binding mount appears to have continued disintegrating!  The plastic bag of bits was truely impressive to all viewers.

However...the shop wants to blame the binding manufacturer (Rome).  So we are waiting until the shop calls Rome.  The shop is under the impression that Rome wil provide the replacement bindings and a board.  I'm thinking the shop is over-estimating Rome's response.

Rome makes boards, but I have not seen much in the way of "reviews"...and NONE on their "wide" board (Rome Flag).

Check back later and I'll have the final chapter to this saga.


----------



## Sky (Jan 20, 2006)

Second to last post on this subject for me.  Thought I'd keep you posted.

Not going well at all.  Vendor claims they don't have loc-tite in the shop.  Binding mfg claims they've never seen anything like this.  Both claim it's not their fault.

Their "combined" solution...repalce the binding's disk which metled to nothingness.  Vendor claims there is no damage to teh board and we could re-mount.  I said NFW...what would happen if whatever happend the first time happened again, except maybe this time the boy gets injured?

The best solution I could negotiate was for the vendor to give me $80 to $100 off a new board (a $400+ sticker price).  The vendor is looking for a wide baord in the 160+ range for us.

While he is doing that...I'm checking other vendors to see if they want my patronage and confidence since the current vendor doesn't seem to value it.

I anticipate a slander campaign by the end of the day.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 20, 2006)

Judging by the facts you have given, I'd say you have a good case in small claims court.  Don't rule that out.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2006)

Sky521 said:
			
		

> I anticipate a slander campaign by the end of the day.


Direct them to this thread and indicate it's posted on a message board that receives thousands of visitors daily. I bet that would get them to move... :lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 20, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Sky521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just to keep things straight. Slander may be a poor choice of words.   Slander is making a spoken (libel is written) *false* statement in order to injure a reputation.  If your statements are true, your well within your legal rights (and ah-hem the sites legal rights.)  ...... where's our resident lawyer when you need him?

Just looking out for everyone here.


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 20, 2006)

Got any pictures of the damage?


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2006)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Got any pictures of the damage?


Great question. Yeah - post some pics.


----------



## kbroderick (Jan 20, 2006)

Did you pay by credit card, by any chance?  I think most major credit card clearing houses have additional guarantees on stuff you buy with your card; if you're lucky enough to have used American Express, check out https://www124.americanexpress.com/cards/loyalty.do?page=bluecash.benefits#shopsafe.  I've used one of the programs, (the accidental damage/theft protection) and it was far less painful than I expected.  You may also want to check your credit card agreement (if applicable), as you should be able to dispute the charges (it appears that you didn't get what you thought you were buying, as you paid for a correctly set up board/binding combo and got a defective, non-usable, and unsafe board/binding combo).


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 20, 2006)

Is this shop located in Worcestor?

Founded by 1932 National Amatuer Ski Jump Champion Strand Mikkelsen?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 20, 2006)

kbroderick said:
			
		

> Did you pay by credit card, by any chance?  I think most major credit card clearing houses have additional guarantees on stuff you buy with your card; if you're lucky enough to have used American Express, check out https://www124.americanexpress.com/cards/loyalty.do?page=bluecash.benefits#shopsafe.  I've used one of the programs, (the accidental damage/theft protection) and it was far less painful than I expected.  You may also want to check your credit card agreement (if applicable), as you should be able to dispute the charges (it appears that you didn't get what you thought you were buying, as you paid for a correctly set up board/binding combo and got a defective, non-usable, and unsafe board/binding combo).



Excellent Idea!  Just dispute the charges, by a board somewhere else and let them chase you for what remains of their work.


----------



## snowmaker4191 (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice they used the red Loc-Tite. only use the blue! the red will do that every time.


----------



## Sky (Jan 20, 2006)

DOH!  Waited too long...lost all of my response.

Briefly:

re: Slander...thought of that before hitting "send".  Good point.  I'm not exagerating my story...too silly a point to lose credibility over.

re: Small Claims...if the boy had been injured due to the failed binding...I'd be all over it. 

re: Credit card...sadly no.  We kept all the Christmas shopping off the cards this year.  Apparently a double-edged sword. 

Just got the call from the vendor...they will give me $100 off "retail" for a quality board.  Cost to me...$369.  I'm not taking the deal.

If they can't get me the wholesale price...if they can't do better, they don't deserve my patronage.


----------



## Sky (Jan 20, 2006)

snowmaker4191 said:
			
		

> Nice they used the red Loc-Tite. only use the blue! the red will do that every time.



Actually, it was the blue.


----------



## Sky (Jan 20, 2006)

RossiSkier said:
			
		

> Is this shop located in Worcestor?
> 
> Founded by 1932 National Amatuer Ski Jump Champion Strand Mikkelsen?



No, same street, down the road a block or two.


----------



## Sky (Jan 20, 2006)

Movement.  We spoke for about 30 minutes.  We see each other's perspective better.

His first deal was going to cause him to take a loss.  He was hunting for what he thought we wanted.  Now he is widening the search to see if he can get us a wide board at a better price, not specifically the one board at the one proce.

Like I said...movement.

*thanks for listening*


----------



## RossiSkier (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey, where do we stand with this vendor?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2006)

Rossi said:
			
		

> Hey, where do we stand with this vendor?



*Final Chapter re: Loc-Tite*


----------

